# Paper Wrap-a-round for folded Tees



## jj3030 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm trying to find a paper "banding" that wraps around a folded tee.
(Kind of like those paper bands that go around paper napkins at restaurants)
It needs to be self adhesive and able to be imprinted.
I'm not sure if there's a "stock" size available or if I'll have to
design it & have it printed by my printer.
Has anyone run across this?


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Jill, here are two sources:

Self Sealing Paper Bands for Manual Banding Applications

MATERIALS for Banding Machines. Rolls of Paper or Poly Film

I hope this helps.


----------



## jj3030 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank-you so much!
This has helped me tremendously!!


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

You are very welcome. Glad I could help.

Best wishes to you in your endeavors.


----------



## go4christ (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm trying to find something similar but the band would go around ROLLED shirts and they would be full color printed with bleeds. I know it's out there because my customer showed me a picture of last year's shirts.


----------

